# حاضنة الأطفال Infant Incubator



## سليمان الحيزان (5 ديسمبر 2007)

تستخدم الحاضنة لللأطفال الذين يولدون قبل اوانهم أي مثلا في الشهر 7 حيث تعمل الحاضنات 
على ايجاد بيئة تحاكي البيئة الموجودة لرحم الأم حيث ان الطفل لا يستطيع التكييف مع البيئة الطبيعية
لعد م اكتمال نموه 
وهذا تقرير مبسط عن الجهاز


----------



## meladej (5 ديسمبر 2007)

thannnnnnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (5 ديسمبر 2007)

الاخ سليمان الحيزان .

تحية طيبة .

الموضوع اكثر من رائع وشكر وتقدير على المبادرة والبداية الطيبة .

وجزاك الله خيرا ونترقب جديدك ونتمنى الاستمرار والحظور الدائم .

البغدادي:84:


----------



## hmhegypt86 (7 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## حسنين علي موسى (8 ديسمبر 2007)

الأخ العزيز ... سليمان الخيزران ... في البدء أرحب بإنضمامكم لعائلة الهندسة الطبية في ملتقى المهندسين العرب .... وأهنئكم على بدايتكم المتميزة ... وأتمنى لكم الإستمرار بالمزيد من المشاركات المبدعة ... والضرورية لإغناء قسمنا الرائع ... وبالتوفيق إن شاء الله ... 

م. حــســــــــــنيـن العــــراقــــــــــــــــــــــــي


----------



## امير حسين المذحجي (30 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المعلومات القيمه ومنكم نستفيد


----------



## saboun (30 مارس 2008)

لم أتوقع هذا التبسيط فى المعلومة ... والجمال فى التنسيق ... تمنياتى لك بالتوفيق... ولك منى كل الاحترام على مجهودك الرائع.


----------



## سونار (31 مارس 2008)

شكرا على هذا العمل الجميل


----------



## lady moon (2 أبريل 2008)

جزاكي الله خيرا


----------



## المسلم84 (21 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير............

وشكراا.


----------



## خالد صلاح زيادة (23 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله الف خير حقيقة موضوع اكثر من رائع.
حقيقة في كل مرة ادخل الملتقي اجد الجديد و المثير .
بالتوفيق و الي الامام


----------



## مهندس ستار عيدي (24 أبريل 2008)

الاخ الدمشقي مواضيع الاجهزة الطبية رائعة نرجو المزيد


----------



## مهندس اجهزة طبية (26 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## moro567 (7 يونيو 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الأبلق الفرد (8 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير.


----------



## صلاح الدعيدع (10 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير
هل يوجد عندك معلومات عن حاضنة معالجة اليرقان؟
أفيدونا وبأسرع وقت


----------



## المهندس بلكس (19 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا اخواني


----------



## اسرار الهاجري (19 يوليو 2008)

تسلم ايدك عالموضوع


----------



## الآغا ياسر (23 فبراير 2010)

وفقك الله بس كنت أريد أخذ معلومة حول كيف أصمم دائرة المتحسسات للحرارة والضغط ونبض القلب للخديج وعرضها ديجيتال


----------



## عبدالقادر 2007 (22 أبريل 2010)

*حاضنة اطفال*

السلام عليكم اني مهندس اجهزة طبية اريد اعرف المخططات حاضنة الاطفال والاعطالات الشائعة وطريقة التشغيل مع الشكر الجزير


----------



## ماهر هيصم (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا للاخ سليمان هذا التلخيص الرائع 
وياليت واتمنى ان يذكر اهم المشاكل والاعطال اللتي يواجهها الجهاز


----------



## crazy1988 (24 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## crazy1988 (24 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااا*


----------



## blackhorse (11 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الاء الباش (1 مارس 2011)

*حواضن الأطفال*

السلام عليكم 
الله يعطيك العافية 
الموقع كتير مفيد ان شالله يستمر على طول
ألية عمل الحاضنة للخديج و أطفال العناية المشددة 
الصيانة لها في حال حصول أعطال الألكترونية والكهربائية 
أجهزة الانذار لها في حال الطوارء 
:14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14::14:شكررررررا


----------



## ahmadba (5 مارس 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## belal-alsharaa (5 مارس 2011)

مشكوووووور جدا جدا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## ذي قار (26 مارس 2011)

*شكرا لهذا الموضو ع الرائع والمبسط *


----------

